# Solved: Windows 7 game minimizing and windows keep switching



## barratt15 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello,
I bought this PC yesterday, specifically to play flight simulator 2004 and/or FSX. Both installed OK but when I run them after about 10 seconds they both minimize to desktop. They don't crash; I can reopen them but they do the same thing. I ran FS9 in safe mode; it didn't minimize but instead automatically paused in the same intervals.
Moreover, whenever I type for longer than a few seconds like I am now, the curser disappears like I have switched windows and I have to reclick this window to type again. This is also very irritating and confusing. It's as if windows is constantly trying to return to the desktop. It also happens on Word and hotmail, anything that involves typing.
I have checked what background programs I'm running and can't see any.
All help appreciated, thanks.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 220 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3839 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466883 MB, Free - 410661 MB; D: Total - 466883 MB, Free - 466779 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer, Aspire X1420, , 
Antivirus: McAfee VirusScan, Disabled


----------



## MothFeatures (Sep 7, 2011)

Do you have a slideshow running as your wallpaper? I was having issues with older games until I found out it can cause issues such as minimising aaand glitchy gfx.


----------



## barratt15 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks! I did indeed have a slideshow rnning and now I've disabled it the problem has stopped. Such a simple fix! 
Thanks again MothFeatures


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

it would make sense because it will use that process and then minimize what you have open to reflect the change...


----------

